# Canada Visitor Visa



## hemantz (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking to apply for Canada visitor visa. I am already A holder for US Visa still valid on my passport. But I have a Work Visa Declined on my passport in 2017. Can anyone suggest what are my options?

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You will have to declare the refusal on your application and let IRCC make a decision based on the merits of your application. 

Where was the refused work visa for... what country?

Was the refusal before or after the visa to the USA issued? 

I would think that if your US visa was issued _after_ the work visa was refused then your chances of being approved for a Visitor Visa to Canada would be higher than if your work visa was refused after your USA visa. 

I don’t work for IRCC so I can’t say for sure that you’d get a Visitor Visa but you _must_ declare the refusal on your application if you are to have any hope of a positive outcome.


----------



## hemantz (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my Visa Today. It took 10 Days from the day of submission under CAN+


----------



## mayurjaiin (Jun 10, 2018)

hemantz said:


> I got my Visa Today. It took 10 Days from the day of submission under CAN+


Congrats buddy! I am too in the same situation. I have a valid US visa, but my Canadian visa was denied last year (before the issue of US Visa).

Now, I am planning to apply online under Can+ program. I will truly appreciate if you can guide me with all the documents you submitted for a successful outcome.

Thanks


----------



## hemantz (Dec 11, 2014)

mayurjaiin said:


> Congrats buddy! I am too in the same situation. I have a valid US visa, but my Canadian visa was denied last year (before the issue of US Visa).
> 
> Now, I am planning to apply online under Can+ program. I will truly appreciate if you can guide me with all the documents you submitted for a successful outcome.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Mayur,

yes, surely I can help you with. Where are you located at the moment ?

Regards


----------



## mayurjaiin (Jun 10, 2018)

Delhi


----------



## hemantz (Dec 11, 2014)

Thats Sound Good. Can you PM me ?


----------



## hemantz (Dec 11, 2014)

PM me bro.



mayurjaiin said:


> Delhi


----------

